# At what point does BLDC start to lose the race?



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

there's way more out there than motenergy, with much higher power rating.

UQM, Remy, Yasa.....just research more. Also look at IPM (interior permanent magnet) and synchronous motor....


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

*Any BLDC motors with ~100 - 200kW?* - thread on the same page as this one


----------



## PThompson509 (Jul 9, 2009)

There are a several choices for brushless DC motors. Check out:
http://currentevtech.com/Drive-Systems/BLDC-Motors-and-Controllers-c67/

Several of those motors are from Greatland Electric (in Shenzen). I've got the 80kw motor (a beast at 13" diameter). One of my coworkers has his eye on the 120kw motor. 

I've also seen these motors listed on other sites as well, just can't find the link right now.

Cheers,
Peter


----------

